# Lift Points for a floor jack



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello All,

Need to find the jack points for my Cruze. The manual indicates the jack points if I am using the scissor jack. But if I use a floor jack on the pinch weld I'll damage the car. Some mechanic at some point did that to my minivan the pinch weld near the rear wheels is completely flat. . . 

Up front on the cruze I can find the frame. But where can I jack the Cruze at the back? I want to put my summer tires on and don't want to use the scissor jack to do it.

Thank you.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Unibody frame rails for the front. 

For the back I either jack the front sky-high, or jack on the flat part of the spring perch on the rear torsion beam. I figure it's meant to support 1/4 of the car's weight anyhow. IIRC there is another flat area right ahead of the rear wheel. Your floor jack might need a hockey puck or several bolted together to get at it, though!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Front wheels, six inches back from the edge of the wheel and 6 inches in is about 4 1/2 inch diameter heavy piece of metal I use for a jacking point. With a carpeted covered 5/8" thick piece of board between that point and my flat floor jack.

For the rear, that large bushing toward the spot for the control rod is a good spot, same deal with the carpeted board.

That thin piece of metal for the scissors jack is still a bad joke. Would be pleased to pay an extra buck if they would weld on a piece of angle steel to it to spread out the weight over a larger surface area.


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

I couldn't figure out where on the control rod was a good spot so I ended up using the scissor jack again. I'm going to either make an adapter for the saddle or buy one for the fall. TIRED! Changed the wheels on two vehicles then washed the salt off the wheels before putting them away. 

What a nice day though!! Now just need to pump up eight tires, they're a few pounds low.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

These problems are why I'm super happy that I have 2 two hoists in my garage.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Didn't mention about lying down on my creeper so I can see what I am doing with that block perfectly centered. Rear control bushing about 2" in front of the rear wheel tire well, can't miss it.

Chevy garage has those hoists with the swing out arms that go exactly under the scissors jack points. I don't like those either.


----------

